# ISO- Plow set up; 2006 Ford Superduty (Michigan Area)



## nixray (Jan 31, 2008)

Looking for a plow set up for a 2006 Ford Superduty. (F250 or F350). 
Ideally a BOSS or Western V. But, will consider Fisher. SnowEx. Blizzard. (NO plastic SnoWay). 
Straight. V. Or expandable straight (such as the 8611 or wideout). 
Looking for clean reliable. ready to use units. No I don't want your uncles welding practice junk. 
The more complete the more I'll pay. 

Closer to West Michigan the better. 

PM me here or tx 269.eight3O.83fourseven. 
Thank You


----------



## sebs (Oct 12, 2017)

https://holland.claz.org/classifieds/for-sale?q=plow+superduty+boss&m=130 $3200


----------

